# .22 question about stingers.



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

I have a mossberg 702 plinkster (laugh it up, it is actually a great rifle that I shoot very well with)

It states in the owners manual "The plinkster is designed to operate with .22 long rifle cartridges of sub-sonic, standard, high, or hyper velocities only."

It also states "For best performance we recomend using Hi-Velocity ammunition(I assume this is a brand)"

Does this mean it will, or will not work with CCI stingers?


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

High Velocity "Stingers" will work as you want. As in any high powered rifle, a .22 will favor a certain type/brand of ammo over all others. I tried 6 boxes of different bullets before I discovered that the CCI Velocitors shoot best in my BLR.


----------



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

Sasha and Abby said:


> High Velocity "Stingers" will work as you want. As in any high powered rifle, a .22 will favor a certain type/brand of ammo over all others. I tried 6 boxes of different bullets before I discovered that the CCI Velocitors shoot best in my BLR.


I have a couple boxes of the velocitors, and they work well. I just read on here that the stingers are not recomended for some rifles, but I guess that was only for the 10/22.

It says Hyper velocites are OK to use, and CCI classifies the stinger as hyper velocity. I just didn't want to ruin my gun, so I double checked.


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

The thing with CCI Stingers and Quick Shok Hyper Velocity ammo is this, they use a cartridge case that is slighty longer than a Standard .22 LR Cartridge Case. Now in STANDARD .22 LR Chambers this is not a problem, and Stingers work quite well (but they are not noted for being super accurate in some guns). The problem is with .22 LR Guns with MATCH CHAMBERS.

A .22 LR MATCH CHAMBER is made to tighter specs than a standard .22 LR chamber. In a Match Chamber the longer cartridge case of the CCI Stinger or Quick Shok can and will actually contact the Rifling Throat (beginning of the Rifling in front of the chamber) and damage the Rifling Throat.

Larry


----------



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

SDHandgunner said:


> The thing with CCI Stingers and Quick Shok Hyper Velocity ammo is this, they use a cartridge case that is slighty longer than a Standard .22 LR Cartridge Case. Now in STANDARD .22 LR Chambers this is not a problem, and Stingers work quite well (but they are not noted for being super accurate in some guns). The problem is with .22 LR Guns with MATCH CHAMBERS.
> 
> A .22 LR MATCH CHAMBER is made to tighter specs than a standard .22 LR chamber. In a Match Chamber the longer cartridge case of the CCI Stinger or Quick Shok can and will actually contact the Rifling Throat (beginning of the Rifling in front of the chamber) and damage the Rifling Throat.
> 
> Larry


How do you find out if my .22 is a lr match chamber.


----------



## Dave_w (May 25, 2005)

"High-velocity" refers not to a brand, but to muzzle velocity. You'll have to look on the box to see.

I have a Ruger 10/22-TAL factory race rifle, and the manual specifically stated not to use CCI Stingers.

Basically, I think any ammunition should properly cycle the rifle so long as it is not marked "low-velocity". Really, though, just pick up a bunch of boxes and give am all a shot. If you're feeling gun-geeky, make a chart and record misfires, failure-to-ejects, and group sizes. I usually feel very gun-geeky.

I've used Remington standards, Wolf Match, Federal Premium Gold Cup, and Winchester Super-X. The Super-X was the only one of the bunch to EVER have a failure-to-fire.


----------

